# Jeopardy - G.O.A.T. Discussion Thread



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

A reminder that it starts tonight. It's on ABC at 8pm (YMMV).

If you have a season pass for regular Jeopardy, it will NOT record the GOAT show!

For those that don't know, it's a contest with Ken Jennings, Brad Rutter and James Holzhauer with a million dollars for the first to win three games (and the title of GOAT!) and $250,000 each for the other two.

My money's probably on James.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

(I'm probably an outlier here, but rewarding the "winner" with $1M just seems kind of obscene to me.)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> (I'm probably an outlier here, but rewarding the "winner" with $1M just seems kind of obscene to me.)


I hope they are doing this for charity, or they SHOULD


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

They forgot to send an invitation to Watson.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> I hope they are doing this for charity, or they SHOULD


Why? If they're smart enough to win the whole thing, they deserve the $1M. And besides, it's not like it's 1M...


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I know Holzhauer has made a number of charitable donations since winning.

I think it'd be good public relations to pay the winner AND pay a charity of the winner's choice.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Damned entertaining!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, it was.

It's amazing how quickly they could put together the triple clues. Before I could finish mentally processing the clue, they were already answering _snap-crackle-pop._


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Most entertaining! I forget, what's the determination of the winner? Most points? Two out of three?


----------



## gersh49 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hcour said:


> Most entertaining! I forget, what's the determination of the winner? Most points? Two out of three?


First competitor to win 3 games.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Good show. I was somewhat afraid that James would have an advantage due to being only 1 year removed from his performance and likely having a good feel for the buzzer But, he was somewhat stunted by not hitting the DDs. 

The only thing I was surprised was that they revealed Ken's answer in the 2nd game FJ before James. Since, if Ken got it right, he was likely going to have more combined points than James could achieve, it made James' reveal irrelevant. It would have been more suspenseful to reveal James answer and two-game total before Ken's. (Yea, I know that is not what would happen in a normal game, but this game has a slightly different strategy. )


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

gersh49 said:


> First competitor to win 3 games.


Three matches made up of 2 games each.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It's interesting how James play/strategy affected the play of Ken and Brad* causing them to play a riskier strategy. Clearly Ken was uncomfortable wagering everything on his Daily Doubles and of course it didn't work out for Brad. I'm wondering if the others new the ones that Brad missed? Also what are the odds that there would be 4 Daily Double questions that Brad would miss?

*I didn't watch Brad's run way, but I suspect his DD wagering was much more conservative.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Very entertaining! That one answer in the DD in the first game basically won it the whole night for Ken: I think you're right that James' DD playing style has really pushed the other two, and Ken had a lot of guts to go all in with that much money. Going all-in was a no-brainer for Brad but he obviously had trouble. They were ALL hunting from the start: they know if they want to win they have to keep James from finding them all. Getting them early, and keeping them away from James, is a big key to beating him. Even if you miss it if it's early enough you won't lose much.

I'm rooting for Ken, just because. He's a great player and seems like a good guy, and he's come in second in enough of these championship games. I really feel for Brad as I'm getting older myself and I know exactly how he feels, trying to pull up those names and places gets harder every year 

I have to say, though, Ken had some unfortunate errors; without that big DD answer it could have cost him the game. James is incredible, I can't remember him missing a single question. He certainly does get a lot fewer tries with these two, though, than he did when he was on his run: they're both much better on the buzzer than the run of the mill contestant and you can see the difference.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Clearly Ken was uncomfortable wagering everything on his Daily Doubles


Ken was uncomfortable with the whole style of play but he understood the game has changed; and he took chances. Have to give him credit for flexibility and _success_ in a different environment.

Rutter did not play badly at all, he rung in first frequently and his correct % was high, except when it counted. I would expect to see him score higher as this goes on.

Local betting here was that James would blitz through this; I was entertained to see him competed with toe to toe, so far. Ken had implied nearly a year ago that he would have trouble keeping up with James (because he was past his prime), but he dug deep.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

This was so entertaining. I'm really looking forward to watching the rest of this tournament. I'm rooting for Ken to win it.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Wil said:


> Ken was uncomfortable with the whole style of play but he understood the game has changed; and he took chances. Have to give him credit for flexibility and _success_ in a different environment.
> 
> Rutter did not play badly at all, he rung in first frequently and his correct % was high, except when it counted. I would expect to see him score higher as this goes on.
> 
> Local betting here was that James would blitz through this; I was entertained to see him competed with toe to toe, so far. Ken had implied nearly a year ago that he would have trouble keeping up with James (because he was past his prime), but he dug deep.


The game has definitely changed since both Brad and Ken played and James is definitely a key to that. But Ken and Brad seemed to adjust. But, wasn't Ken one of the first to play a style of jumping around the board? While not hunting for DDs like James does, I thought Ken used that strategy to keep his opponents from getting a used to a single category and running with it. Plus, it negates any theme that the producers may have developed for the category. I seem to remember some people not liking him for that reason? (Or am I just not remembering correctly?)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mario500 said:


> I...did not like the music for the final rounds of those games (I was hoping one of the final rounds would have a certain kind of music originally used for the final rounds of games for a TV program like this one ("Jeopardy!") in years past).


you didn't hit the 30s skip button as soon as the host said "you have 30 seconds" like i did?


----------



## Mario500 (Jan 11, 2019)

I did not like hearing whom I had believed to had been the host of the program presenting what I had believed to had been a certain clue for one of its game involving a certain word I would describe as "profane" (its spelling was similar to this one: " witchin' ") and did not like the music for the final rounds of those games (I was hoping one of the final rounds would have a certain kind of music originally used for the final rounds of games for a TV program like this one ("Jeopardy!") in years past since I had expected it ("Jeopardy!: The Greatest of All Time!") to be what some folks might describe as a "special").


----------



## Mario500 (Jan 11, 2019)

NorthAlabama said:


> you didn't hit the 30s skip button as soon as the host said "you have 30 seconds" like i did?


?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mario500 said:


> ?


----------



## Mario500 (Jan 11, 2019)

^I did not have such a button while viewing this program.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

very good first match. this is gonna be entertaining. my boss said that his guide shows 4 more shows scheduled for next week. I'm guessing they went ahead and "planned" for them so as to not tip things in case they don't go to all 7 matches.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mario500 said:


> ^I did not have such a button while viewing this program.


True if watching live, the button won't do anything. Or no TiVo, in which case you wouldn't have that button on your remote.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Very entertaining! That one answer in the DD in the first game basically won it the whole night for Ken . . .
> 
> . . . James is incredible, I can't remember him missing a single question. . . .


Ken went in big on that first DD. That and that James didn't get any DDs and Brad missing all of his allowed him to play more conservatively for the later DDs.

James did miss at least 1 question, but it was not significant because it was a 400 clue IIRC. I think he missed another larger point value clue also, but that's the one I remember.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> very good first match. this is gonna be entertaining. my boss said that his guide shows 4 more shows scheduled for next week. I'm guessing they went ahead and "planned" for them so as to not tip things in case they don't go to all 7 matches.


My TiVo guide is still only showing one more game next Tuesday. I hope Wednesday and Thursday are wrong.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It could be over in as little as 3 episodes, or it could go as long as 7 (if everyone wins 2 games).

I loved the first episode, they are amazing at how quickly they can think on the spot. A couple of times I think Ken buzzed in without really knowing what his answer would be and then thought of it before time ran out.

Speaking of which, they sure do give them a long time to answer.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The first to three format is odd for a series like this because it does not determine how many shows they will do.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The first to three format is odd for a series like this because it does not determine how many shows they will do.


It is odd since it was pretaped. ABC hasn't even told the affiliates how many episodes that there will be.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

realityboy said:


> It is odd since it was pretaped. ABC hasn't even told the affiliates how many episodes that there will be.


If they did that in itself would be a spoiler.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My Tivo Guide shows a total of 4 episodes. Aside from last night, tonight, and tomorrow night, it has next Tuesday.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

That in and of itself is a bit of a spoiler on the part of ABC. It suggests that Ken Jennings doesn't sweep in three matches.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

My x1 has all seven listed now. Still doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> That in and of itself is a bit of a spoiler on the part of ABC. It suggests that Ken Jennings doesn't sweep in three matches.


That's my thinking, but we could be (hopefully) proved wrong.

I know while not usual I have seen the same thing with best of 7 sports series where they don't list all the possible broadcasts.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm still amazed that more spoilers don't escape because it's taped in front of a live audience.

And I'll repost this here from the main Jeopardy thread.

Did 'Jeopardy!' GOAT champ get leaked? Offshore books say yes

I can't believe they where still taking bets after the shows taped!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> That in and of itself is a bit of a spoiler on the part of ABC. It suggests that Ken Jennings doesn't sweep in three matches.


Unless they plan to play them all out as an exhibition even after a champ is determined.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow.



Spoiler



Brad didn't get into Final Jeopardy in the second half of the second night.



(Wasn't sure about spoilers in this thread.)


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, that explains why the guide was filled with a pile of To Be Announced next week.

Though, is it me or is it only Tuesday through Thursday? Friday doesn't have any episodes scheduled.

But given my WMC switched to EPG123....


Spoiler



There are episodes scheduled Tuesday through Friday next week. Whether this is because ABC scheduled it just in case, or it runs all 7 episodes is unknown.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

I probably should have rewound, but did I completely miss it, or did Ken not form the response "Rachel Maddow" in the form of a question? It was near the very end of the double jeopardy round in the second game of night 2. When it happened, I figured that they would deduct the points at the end of the round or when they came back just prior to final jeopardy, but nothing was ever said and, at that point, I didn't bother to rewind, which admittedly would have been more efficient than asking here if anyone else noticed.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

3D said:


> did Ken not form the response "Rachel Maddow" in the form of a question?


He didn't. Or rather, his answer was "_Rachel Maddow??_" with the inflection of a question.

I figured this was like how NBA players are allowed to commit traveling and double dribbling infractions with impunity.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

alex wouldn't have let him get away with it a second time unless he corrected himself before time was up.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Worf said:


> Though, is it me or is it only Tuesday through Thursday? Friday doesn't have any episodes scheduled.


Games 1-3 are Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday of the first week.
Games 4-7 are Tuesday through Friday of the second week.



3D said:


> I probably should have rewound, but did I completely miss it, or did Ken not form the response "Rachel Maddow" in the form of a question?


He may have said, "Who is... (lengthy pause) ...Rachel Maddow?"


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> He didn't. Or rather, his answer was "_Rachel Maddow??_" with the inflection of a question.
> 
> I figured this was like how NBA players are allowed to commit traveling and double dribbling infractions with impunity.


I didn't think inflection counted.



NorthAlabama said:


> alex wouldn't have let him get away with it a second time unless he corrected himself before time was up.


Maybe it just comes down to whether Alex catches it or not. I'm not a regular Jeopardy viewer, but I watch it enough to recall times where he either asks someone to phrase it as a question or, if time runs out, says they're technically incorrect because they failed to phrase the response properly. Just seems like a big miss to not even address during a GOAT tournament, unless That Don Guy is correct and there was a long pause I'm not remembering (my recollection is that the response came immediately after he buzzed in).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

3D said:


> I didn't think inflection counted.


It doesn't. Unless Alex says "Correct!" anyway.

Typically he'll cut the contestant some slack during the Jeopardy round and remind them, but in DJ they're sunk if they don't figure it out on their own. IIRC this was in the Double Jeopardy round.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I went back and watched it again (about 51 minutes in, the $800 clue in Audible)

There's a barely audible "Who's..." before "Rachel Maddow?"


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> I went back and watched it again (about 51 minutes in, the $800 clue in Audible)
> 
> There's a barely audible "Who's..." before "Rachel Maddow?"


Guess I should have rewound . Thanks!

Ironic considering the name of the category.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I went back and watched it again (about 51 minutes in, the $800 clue in Audible)
> 
> There's a barely audible "Who's..." before "Rachel Maddow?"


Which happens often. The question part is often mumbled and we don't hear it quickly.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hopefully Brad's luck changes soon, or there's no way this goes 7 nights.

Definitely enjoying the games so far.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Does anyone else think Alex is going to announce his retirement at the end of the last goat show?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

lew said:


> Does anyone else think Alex is going to announce his retirement at the end of the last goat show?


I've been thinking this, also.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

lew said:


> Does anyone else think Alex is going to announce his retirement at the end of the last goat show?


No

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

Man they are so fast on those triple rhyme time and before and after ones. They're usually buzzed in and done talking just as I'm figuring out one part of it! I think I only got one of them fully spit out before they did.

I feel bad for Brad. He seems to be getting those daily doubles when he doesn't have much to bet, but then is also blowing them. What was with the two pairs of chromosomes answer? Was he way overthinking that or what? I wonder if he's slower on the buzzer and is just caught off guard when he gets in ahead of the other two. It seems like when the "regular" players were going against James and they just started to try and buzz in on everything even if they didn't know it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm surprised that Brad hasn't been more competitive too. It's probably a combination of things. Including age, bad luck/timing. He's certainly no slouch when it comes to Jeopardy as he has consistently proven over the years.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree that Brad seems a bit overmatched right now, but don't understand the age discussion. Isn't he younger than Ken Jennings?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Finally, a category on tonight's episode I aced (Cybersecurity). I was actually amazed that the category seemed to give all three some trouble - I actually thought the answers were too easy.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

samsauce29 said:


> I agree that Brad seems a bit overmatched right now, but don't understand the age discussion. Isn't he younger than Ken Jennings?


Brad: 41
Ken: 45
James: "about 36"


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I hope Brad wins at least one round.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Quite the dominating win by ken tonight. James finally gets a DD with some points, and misses it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> I hope Brad wins at least one round.


Yeah, he's really looked out of his element against those other 2.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

3D said:


> I probably should have rewound, but did I completely miss it, or did Ken not form the response "Rachel Maddow" in the form of a question? It was near the very end of the double jeopardy round in the second game of night 2. When it happened, I figured that they would deduct the points at the end of the round or when they came back just prior to final jeopardy, but nothing was ever said and, at that point, I didn't bother to rewind, which admittedly would have been more efficient than asking here if anyone else noticed.


I went back and listened. If he said it, it was very faint and mumbled. I couldn't make out the words. I even turned up the AVR, but that didn't help. Closed captioning had "Who is."


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It's funny how Brad getting the final Daily Double insured Ken's win. (Ironic?) Usually it's good to get them, but in this instance it wasn't.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Which happens often. The question part is often mumbled and we don't hear it quickly.


I believe they actually do check - it may be a flaw in the editing (mixing) that you can't hear the question part, but there is someone who verifies that the question was properly asked during the game. Jeopardy is taped "live" and mixed in real time, so the first words may be clipped in the show feed if someone doesn't mix in the mic audio in time. The person listening to the responses though is always listening so he'll hear it at normal volume.

The faster the player respond, the more likely their first syllables will be missed in the show audio mix. The slower they respond after buzzing in, the clearer their question is.



LoadStar said:


> Finally, a category on tonight's episode I aced (Cybersecurity). I was actually amazed that the category seemed to give all three some trouble - I actually thought the answers were too easy.


Yeah, a topic I easily had all the questions to the answers. Was greatly surprised how hard it was for the contestants. Especially since Ken got the whole "OK Boomer" thing which was something that only happened in the latter half of 2019, and given this was probably shot around then, be an extremely new meme. Whereas all the cybersecurity answers involved stuff that was in the news for years. (Even the one about bitcoin which referred to a rrecent event wasn't that notable).

Perhaps the best part of what I like is how everyone is being oh-so-very-serious in this game. It just seems Jeopardy Comedy Hour indeed.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

waynomo said:


> It's funny how Brad getting the final Daily Double insured Ken's win. (Ironic?) Usually it's good to get them, but in this instance it wasn't.


Was that when Brad looked at Ken (before even seeing the clue) and said "You're welcome"?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Whether he wins it all or somehow someone else comes through, Ken is the GOAT.

And the perfect replacement host for Alex.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm quite happy about how Ken has risen to the James Holtzhauer challenge. I thought Ken had blogged about how challenging it would be to go up against him but I can't find that mention on his own blog - maybe it was an interview.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215347756467802112


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Was that when Brad looked at Ken (before even seeing the clue) and said "You're welcome"?


Yes.

Given the situation the hunting for DD strategy worked against Brad.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I'm quite happy about how Ken has risen to the James Holtzhauer challenge. I thought Ken had blogged about how challenging it would be to go up against him but I can't find that mention on his own blog - maybe it was an interview.


He's clearly uncomfortable making those true DD wagers.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

waynomo said:


> He's clearly uncomfortable making those true DD wagers.


There's a tweet for that, too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215445635488342017


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

OhFiddle said:


> I feel bad for Brad. He seems to be getting those daily doubles when he doesn't have much to bet, but then is also blowing them. What was with the two pairs of chromosomes answer? Was he way overthinking that or what?


I think it asked for the number of pairs of non-sex chromosomes, and Brad didn't realize that it referred to _all_ of the non-sex chromosomes (i.e. all but the XY pair). For a minute, I thought he had missed the part about "pairs" and was going to say 44.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215456737446125568


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Was that when Brad looked at Ken (before even seeing the clue) and said "You're welcome"?


That was it but I took it more to be in reference to Ken's previous "all in" after which he said he never wanted to do that again.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Finally, a category on tonight's episode I aced (Cybersecurity). I was actually amazed that the category seemed to give all three some trouble - I actually thought the answers were too easy.


Yeah that was funny how much trouble they had with it!!!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I like the rapport between the contestants. 

Brad knew that Ken had won once he found the Daily Double, though he still had to pick those high value categories so he could try to get enough points to make a dent in his score if he found the DD later.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Ken is the GOAT.
> 
> And the perfect replacement host for Alex.


Being a great host is totally different from being a great contestant. We haven't seen any hint of him being a host. At least I haven't.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Being a great host is totally different from being a great contestant. We haven't seen any hint of him being a host. At least I haven't.


I think I like the idea. He has shown some quick wit and wide knowledge and is pretty non-intimidating. Those are good qualities.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Being a great host is totally different from being a great contestant. We haven't seen any hint of him being a host. At least I haven't.


He hosts a podcast, so that probably helps a bit. Not saying it's 100% the same


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215456737446125568


This is incredibly awesome (and freaking hilarious)! I really enjoy the camaraderie. I'm one of those dinosaurs who loves sportsmanship. It's fun to watch competition (I'm totally NOT a competitive person, so it really impresses me) but most fun of all for me when there is good sportsmanship.

I've been rooting for James but whichever way it goes I'm ok. These guys are all amazing.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215498448834723840


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Mario500 said:


> I did not like hearing whom I had believed to had been the host of the program presenting what I had believed to had been a certain clue for one of its game involving a certain word I would describe as "profane" (its spelling was similar to this one: " witchin' ") and did not like the music for the final rounds of those games (I was hoping one of the final rounds would have a certain kind of music originally used for the final rounds of games for a TV program like this one ("Jeopardy!") in years past since I had expected it ("Jeopardy!: The Greatest of All Time!") to be what some folks might describe as a "special").


I skipped over the final round music and am glad I did.

I wondered why they had a TV-PG-L rating given that this is always TV-G in syndication, but they have used certain words that don't necessarily get used in a regular game. They had the L Wednesday but I don't recall as many bad words. No L last night but there was a bad word.

On the subject of the V-chip, one episode which had some of the best moments but not any new competition had so much naughty content I was surprised they let it have a TV-G. I know this was at least 11 years ago because an actual person I talked to who liked the show, as opposed to people I have only talked to online, went into assisted living in 2008 and I know we were in a car he was driving when I commented on that episode (and it wasn't long after that his family thought he needed to be taken care of, and my last time in the car with him wasn't pleasant).


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

lew said:


> Does anyone else think Alex is going to announce his retirement at the end of the last goat show?


No, because (unless the tournament goes 7 games) no one will know the last game is the last game until the very end, and perhaps more importantly, he wouldn't want to take attention away from the big win at the end of the tournament.



Turtleboy said:


> Whether he wins it all or somehow someone else comes through, Ken is the GOAT.
> 
> And the perfect replacement host for Alex.


I strongly suspect he wouldn't be under consideration as a host, because then they wouldn't be able to bring him back as a contestant for future special tournaments. The same goes for Brad, or James, or any other memorable past contestant.

Past Celebrity Jeopardy! contestants, though, would be fair game. I'm rooting for Andy Richter (who really _wants_ to host a game show -- he's done a number of pilots over the years, including shows such as "Match Game" and "Pyramid" that ended up with a different host).


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> I wondered why they had a TV-PG-L rating given that this is always TV-G in syndication, but they have used certain words that don't necessarily get used in a regular game. They had the L Wednesday but I don't recall as many bad words. No L last night but there was a bad word.


I hope those darn kids got off your lawn without any argument.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215347756467802112


OMG, I looked at this a couple of times and just, finally, got it. d'oh!


----------



## jmenjes (Feb 2, 2003)

If you don't want to watch playoff football tomorrow night...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215729189833232384


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Whether he wins it all or somehow someone else comes through, Ken is the GOAT.
> 
> And the perfect replacement host for Alex.


I hadn't thought of it before I saw it suggested over on Reddit, but my vote is for LeVar Burton. I don't know if he's been considered or is even interested, but he would be _perfect_ in my book.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

What about the "Clue Crew" Jimmy or Sarah? They already read clues well for Jeopardy. Maybe not enough of a celebrity to take over.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

My unsolicited idea for a host is Keith Olbermann. Smart, funny, great on TV. I have no idea if he'd want the job.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Marco said:


> My unsolicited idea for a host is Keith Olbermann. Smart, funny, great on TV. I have no idea if he'd want the job.


And is so unpleasant to work with, can't hold a job.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> That was it but I took it more to be in reference to Ken's previous "all in" after which he said he never wanted to do that again.


While watching were you aware that by Brad getting the DD then clinched the match for Ken? That's certainly more significant than sparing Ken some stress over his wagers. Besides by that point in the game Ken could have wagered zero and clinched the match so there really was no stress for Ken or any reason for him to make a large risky wager.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> While watching were you aware that by Brad getting the DD then clinched the match for Ken? That's certainly more significant than sparing Ken some stress over his wagers. Besides by that point in the game Ken could have wagered zero and clinched the match so there really was no stress for Ken or any reason for him to make a large risky wager.


I was aware. But I am also aware of the running joke about the daily doubles and Ken.


----------



## Mario500 (Jan 11, 2019)

Marco said:


> I hope those darn kids got off your lawn without any argument.


What "kids"?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

trainman said:


> No, because (unless the tournament goes 7 games) no one will know the last game is the last game until the very end, and perhaps more importantly, he wouldn't want to take attention away from the big win at the end host).


The shows are recorded. They could edit out a few minutes of talk about the contestants and add a minute or 2 farewell. I think your second point has merit,although sharing his announcements with 3 people who are linked to the show and Alex is plausible


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I like the rapport between the contestants.
> 
> Brad knew that Ken had won once he found the Daily Double, though he still had to pick those high value categories so he could try to get enough points to make a dent in his score if he found the DD later.


I loved the first part of Brad's final Jeopardy answer. 

Scott


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Marco said:


> My unsolicited idea for a host is Keith Olbermann. Smart, funny, great on TV. I have no idea if he'd want the job.


What a horrible man he is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

joleary said:


> What a horrible man he is.


And he'd make it about himself as he has everywhere he's gone.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Hrm... I wonder...



Spoiler: Scheduling



Our ABC affiliate has only scheduled a Tuesday episode, but our local independent station (which simsub's ABC for Jeopardy) has scheduled in Tuesday and Wednesday, but that's it. Wonder if it means anything... Previously it was scheduled all the way through to Friday. Reruns or other things are scheduled now.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Worf said:


> Hrm... I wonder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the same here and that's my assumption.



Spoiler



GG Ken



I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't believe affiliates have been informed of how many episodes to expect.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I don't believe affiliates have been informed of how many episodes to expect.


I haven't read any spoilers, anywhere, or looked ahead at the schedule.

Do you mean you don't believe ... or you don't _believe ..._ ?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wil said:


> I haven't read any spoilers, anywhere, or looked ahead at the schedule.
> 
> Do you mean you don't believe ... or you don't _believe ..._ ?


I vaguely remember hearing that the affiliates have not received any advance notice. I think they're programming as if they were broadcasting an "if needed" game in a sports tournament.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think they're programming as if they were broadcasting an "if needed" game in a sports tournament.


That's not what's happening with the schedule for our affiliate. They have a new episode of the Goldbergs scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I vaguely remember hearing that the affiliates have not received any advance notice. I think they're programming as if they were broadcasting an "if needed" game in a sports tournament.


That was definitely true as of last week. I don't know if it's changed.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

waynomo said:


> That's not what's happening with the schedule for our affiliate. They have a new episode of the Goldbergs scheduled for Wednesday.


Isn't that normally what they do for the World Series? Jeopardy only gets added if it's needed in which case they preempt Goldbergs.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

trainman said:


> No, because (unless the tournament goes 7 games) no one will know the last game is the last game until the very end, and perhaps more importantly, he wouldn't want to take attention away from the big win at the end of the tournament.
> 
> I strongly suspect he wouldn't be under consideration as a host, because then they wouldn't be able to bring him back as a contestant for future special tournaments. The same goes for Brad, or James, or any other memorable past contestant.
> 
> Past Celebrity Jeopardy! contestants, though, would be fair game. I'm rooting for Andy Richter (who really _wants_ to host a game show -- he's done a number of pilots over the years, including shows such as "Match Game" and "Pyramid" that ended up with a different host).


The shows are pre recorded. It would be easy to extend the taping to include an announcement and some comments then delete one of the segments on the contestants.
A think your second point makes sense. Maybe not, unless they are going to give one or more of the GOAT contestants an opportunity to host while they consider a permanent host.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

realityboy said:


> Isn't that normally what they do for the World Series? Jeopardy only gets added if it's needed in which case they preempt Goldbergs.


Not in my experience. They usually list "if needed" and the game. I have seen it the other way, but that is not the norm.

(I hope you're right and there is more than one more match)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

FWIW Tribune, zap2it, is showing Jeopardy GOAT next Tuesday to Friday
Rovi is only showing Tuesday. Neither is showing subject to change


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Not in my experience. They usually list "if needed" and the game. I have seen it the other way, but that is not the norm.
> 
> (I hope you're right and there is more than one more match)


I actually think there's likely only one more, but I don't think the scheduling people (at the local level) know for sure any more than we do. But I agree, I hope there is more.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lew said:


> FWIW Tribune, zap2it, is showing Jeopardy GOAT next Tuesday to Friday
> Rovi is only showing Tuesday. Neither is showing subject to change


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Burn:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216129700319223810


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

lew said:


> FWIW Tribune, zap2it, is showing Jeopardy GOAT next Tuesday to Friday
> Rovi is only showing Tuesday. Neither is showing subject to change


Tribune last week was showing Tuesday through Friday.



Spoiler



My ABC affiliate is showing Tuesday only. The local independent which also syndicates Jeopardy is Tuesday and Wednesday. This is from Tribune, but Rovi data is similar now for both stations. (Canadian data).


----------



## shelly40 (Nov 20, 2000)

I think the 70+ wins by Jennings is the most impressive thing here.....
James is terrific also with 32+ I think....
But it seems he needs the daily doubles, because he bets big....
and that leads to huge win totals...

But as far as straight knowledge goes, 
I think Jennings is the winner.....

I put Rutter as the 3rd best player in this group...

Lets ask this...

If there were no daily doubles available
Who would be the favorite to win ?
Who would you pick ?

IMHO, it would be Jennings

Shelly


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Buzzer speed skews the "who's the smartest" debate.

I agree that James uses the DD to his advantage when playing normal people. But he has to get them.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Last week it occurred to me that James is fastest on the buzzer when everyone knows the answer but Ken knows more obscure stuff.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Congratulations Ken Jennings! You deserve the win.


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

for the record, i got two questions that they all missed
Jeet Kun Do (sp?) and Lawrence Welk...

not that they all missed very many tonight. good games tonight.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Well. We saw Jennings use more of James’s betting technique and he crushed. They are both smart and knowledgeable but Jennings knows more stuff and used James’s game against him successfully. James changed the game strategically.


----------



## wombat94 (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats to Ken!

While Brad and James both deserve their place in Jeopardy! history, I do think that Ken's 74 game winning streak is the most impressive feat. As James showed, one off night in this game and your streak comes to an end.

It is why the Laker's 33 game winning streak or DiMaggio's 56 game hitting streak are very likely to never be touched... it is so hard to be consistent day-in and day-out when there are other capable competitors trying to unseat you.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken is a monster. Faster on the buzzer AND a font of obscure knowledge. He earned this one.



cl8855 said:


> for the record, i got two questions that they all missed
> Jeet Kun Do (sp?) and Lawrence Welk...


I got "Aspen".

I also got four of the five "Roman Numeral yada yada..." questions. Only missed CL--I guessed Cyndi Laupner, it was Courtney Love.

It helps when you pause and parse.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Thought this was funny:



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217260650411544576


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Allanon said:


> Thought this was funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was funny, but it was also a little mean. Fortunately, it doesn't look like Brad took it that badly.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> That was funny, but it was also a little mean.


I'm sure Brad cried himself to sleep on top of his millions in career winnings.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Marco said:


> I'm sure Brad cried himself to sleep on top of his millions in career winnings.


I too would chose to lose badly to these guys and take home 250K....


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> That was funny, but it was also a little mean. Fortunately, it doesn't look like Brad took it that badly.


While I think that all three seem to be enjoying themselves. This is why I have always had a hard time warming up to James. He has a certain snark to him that can come across as mean.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm disappointed that both second and third place got the same winnings. I would like to have seen a drop off there. Yeah, I know it doesn't really matter if you didn't win but in regular games there is a difference and I would like to have seen the same here.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

terpfan1980 said:


> I'm disappointed that both second and third place got the same winnings. I would like to have seen a drop off there. Yeah, I know it doesn't really matter if you didn't win but in regular games there is a difference and I would like to have seen the same here.


What if the final match count were 3-0-0, 3-1-1, or 3-2-2 instead of 3-1-0? You would need a tie breaker rule to determine who came in second. Besides, guaranteeing the players $250,000 was a good way to get them to agree to play. These guys have so much money that they might not have wanted to participate if their guaranteed money wasn't high enough. How much would it take for one of them to show up and risk coming in third and looking bad (as Brad did)? Maybe $250,000 was the price of risking that fate.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great show but way too short. Should have been first to win 10 games. :up:


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wouldworker said:


> What if the final match count were 3-0-0, 3-1-1, or 3-2-2 instead of 3-1-0? You would need a tie breaker rule to determine who came in second. Besides, guaranteeing the players $250,000 was a good way to get them to agree to play. These guys have so much money that they might not have wanted to participate if their guaranteed money wasn't high enough. How much would it take for one of them to show up and risk coming in third and looking bad (as Brad did)? Maybe $250,000 was the price of risking that fate.


They already handle ties in the daily allocation. However they do that. Simplest method is to split the second and third place monies.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> They already handle ties in the daily allocation. However they do that. Simplest method is to split the second and third place monies.


Whenever I've seen a tie, one gets 2nd place ($2000) and the other gets 3rd place ($1000).

According to Jeopardy! - Wikipedia!

"If there is a tie for second place, consolation prizes are awarded based on the scores going into the Final Jeopardy! round."


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I was surprised there wasn't a second place award and a third placed award.

Well, James was my guy but Ken killed it by making those uncharacteristically high bets so he deserved the win. I think the other guys will be ok. 

I think all the guys were together on the jokes so I didn't feel like Brad took that personally. They had great camaraderie.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I was surprised that Brad got so many Double Jeopardy questions wrong. He's no slouch, so when he found so many it was a surprise that these were stumpers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

'Jeopardy!' GOAT Ken Jennings interview: 'I ended up enjoying it more than I planned'

Interesting article.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't pause and do the math, but if Ken bet it all and James did as well on final in the 2nd game and both got it right, would would have won?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I didn't pause and do the math, but if Ken bet it all and James did as well on final in the 2nd game and both got it right, would would have won?


I'm going off memory, but I'm pretty sure James would've won in that case. If I remember correctly, Ken had about a $30,000 lead in the first game. James was up $22,000 in the second so if he doubled his lead, he'd have it.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> I didn't pause and do the math, but if Ken bet it all and James did as well on final in the 2nd game and both got it right, would would have won?


James. Don't recall the math now but had it in my head when watching.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, so that does make sense that Ken bid $0, figured as much


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I watched yesterday (and knew the outcome, thanks to the news leaks). I paused when they showed the scores going into FJ and the scores from game 1. KJ's zero bet made sense due to the classic rules of FJ betting with the best-of-two scoring thrown in. He needed James to miss the answer to win, and figured correctly that James would bet enough to guarantee a win if he was right. 

It was also lower-risk for Ken because he'd either win it all or come back the next day.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

I saw some people who thought that Ken was trying to throw the match in order to keep the tournament going. That wouldn't have made any sense. It would have been tied 2-2 and Ken would have had a real risk of losing out on winning $1M. There's no way he would have done that. It also would have been obvious that he was throwing it because he's too smart to make a mistake like that in his Final Jeopardy wager. It could have ruined his reputation.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

cl8855 said:


> for the record, i got two questions that they all missed
> Jeet Kun Do (sp?) and Lawrence Welk...
> not that they all missed very many tonight. good games tonight.


I too got the Lawrence Welk question right. (patting self on back).


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I got the Courtney Love question right


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

wouldworker said:


> I saw some people who thought that Ken was trying to throw the match in order to keep the tournament going. That wouldn't have made any sense. It would have been tied 2-2 and Ken would have had a real risk of losing out on winning $1M. There's no way he would have done that. It also would have been obvious that he was throwing it because he's too smart to make a mistake like that in his Final Jeopardy wager. It could have ruined his reputation.


Yeah, I saw some of that speculation too and found it ridiculous that he would think like that. There is no way.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> I got the Courtney Love question right




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217303975906533376


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I was very surprised than none of them knew the Jeet Kune Do question.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I didn't pause and do the math, but if Ken bet it all and James did as well on final in the 2nd game and both got it right, would would have won?


I don't remember the exact numbers, but I did some quick math in my head before FJ and it seems like a max bet and win would leave James with over $120k while a max bet and win by Ken would have left him with about $112k. So the $0 bet was the right move.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't remember the exact numbers, but I did some quick math in my head before FJ and it seems like a max bet and win would leave James with over $120k while a max bet and win by Ken would have left him with about $112k. So the $0 bet was the right move.


I went back and looked a couple of days ago and you are correct. Ken knew that James would bet enough to win if he got it right so the only way Ken would win is if James missed it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Allanon said:


> Thought this was funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite moment of the whole tournament.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm proud to have been able to answer two questions that stumped all three! 

Worth watching:


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm proud to have been able to answer two questions that stumped all three!
> 
> Worth watching:


Popped up on my YouTube feed a few days ago. Definitely more entertaining than I'd expected.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

It was fun to watch. Those guys sure know a lot of obscure facts. Felt a bit sorry for Rutter, he was WAY outclassed by the others. However 250K probably eased the pain. However the final result was spoiled for me by the schedule. There were only 4 episodes scheduled. So after Jennings won the third show for his second win I knew he had won it all even before I watched the fourth episode. He was the only one with 2 wins so he HAD to have won the 4th episode (they were taped). I was surprised he bet zero in final Jeopardy. He WOULD have lost that day if Holzhauer got the question correct. I would have thought he would have bet enough that if he (Jennings) got the question correct it would have been over, he was in control. Maybe the fact that he could not have been eliminated entirely if he lost that day (would have been tied at two wins each if he lost) influenced his decision. But considering the way he was wagering all along the zero bet really surprised me. Being cynical myself I SUPPOSE the final Jeopardy question could have been scripted since the show was taped


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> However the final result was spoiled for me by the schedule. There were only 4 episodes scheduled.


Yes, with a tourney like this, if one doesn't watch as it airs, you will definitely be spoiled by how many are recorded.



tommage1 said:


> I was surprised he bet zero in final Jeopardy.


That was the exact best bet. Ken knew if James answered correctly, he (Ken) would lose. So there was no point in wagering for that scenario. But if James somehow was wrong (which amazingly happened), then a $0 bet keeps Ken in the lead. How would you have him bet?



tommage1 said:


> Being cynical myself I SUPPOSE the final Jeopardy question could have been scripted since the show was taped


I'll assume you're joking. This was a hard fought, honestly staged contest. Among three contestants who wanted to win with every fiber of their being. They would decline to appear before they would take part in any shenanigans. Plus, there are lawyers overseeing everything.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

there are comments above discussing this very thing: they show that Ken bet exactly correctly: he didn't have enough to win if he'd bet everything and gotten the question correct (assuming James also got it correct and bet enough to cover Ken, which he definitely would do). Remember he has to have the highest two-game total, not just this game. His best move was to not bet anything and hope James missed the question. If not, he lives to fight another day anyway.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

astrohip said:


> hat was the exact best bet. Ken knew if James answered correctly, he (Ken) would lose. So there was no point in wagering for that scenario. But if James somehow was wrong (which amazingly happened), then a $0 bet keeps Ken in the lead. How would you have him bet?


That is incorrect, if both answered correctly Ken would win no matter what, if he had bet the correct amount. He was in control, he was winning this round (which was the total of BOTH games.)

Also about the Final Jeopardy question being staged, as I mentioned I can be a bit cynical. Ken not betting an amount that would make him an ABSOLUTE winner if he got the question right. James getting the question wrong, a bit surprising in itself. Since taped Ken COULD have bet the amount that would make him an absolute winner, got it right and won. Then they staged the more exciting ending, him betting zero and giving James a chance. It's possible though not likely, but Ken WAS in control, if he bet a certain amount and got the question right he was the winner, would not have mattered what James bet or if he got the question right or wrong. Remember it was the TOTAL of the two games determining the winner, Ken won the first game by enough where not matter what James did on the Final Jeopardy question in the second round he could not win, if Ken bet the certain amount and got the question right, if you don't believe me go rewatch it.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> That is incorrect, if both answered correctly Ken would win no matter what, if he had bet the correct amount. He was in control, he was winning this round (which was the total of BOTH games.)


First game: James 34,181 Ken 65,600
Second game going into Final Jeopardy: James 44,000 Ken 23,000
Total: James 78,181 Ken 88,600

If both James and Ken bet it all and both get FJ right: James 122,181 Ken 111,600 - James wins

Ken knows that James will bet enough to win if both get it right. James's minimum bet is 33,420. If James bets 33,420 and Ken bets 23,000 and both get it right: James 111,601 Ken 111,600 - James wins.

There are only two ways Ken can win. Either James doesn't bet enough, which isn't going to happen, or James gets it wrong. So Ken only needs to bet enough to beat James if James gets it wrong. Since Ken is already ahead 88,600 to 78,181 Ken doesn't have to bet anything. That's what he did.

Again, if James gets it right and bets correctly Ken can't win even if he bets everything. Ken could have bet more than zero but there was no point because the prize doesn't depend on how many points you get.

The conspiracy theory stuff about staging the ending is cockamamie. People would go to jail if they did that, and they know it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I AM WRONG!!!! I did not realize James had a 21000 point lead in the second round  He had 34181 in first round. So if he had got question right he would have added 88000 to that, 122181. Jennings had 65600 in the first round. Full bet would have doubled his second round total, 23000, to 46000. Added to first round that would have given him 111600, he would have lost by 10581. Ulp, am eating crow. Sooooooooo, I'm wrong, back to math class, Ken was right, no surprise


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

James lost the first round by 31419. So going into Final Jeopardy he had to be 15710 ahead of Jennings to be able to win outright if he bet full amount and got it right. Not sure when he got to the 15710+, must have been late in the second round as I did not even think it was possible at one point..................... Will have to rewatch to see when he got to 15710+. Again, oooooooopss


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes I rewatched, James got a 20200 double Jeopardy question right fairly late in second round. So not only did he pick up 20200 there it gave him a chance for another extra 20200 in Final Jeopardy. Basically a 40400 point question, if he had got the Final Jeopardy question right. Forget about my possible scripted ending due to being wrong about the zero bet too, could not have asked for a better real ending.

Still disappointed about knowing the winner in advance though. I setup a season pass so I would not miss an episode. When I glanced at the season pass and saw there were only 4 episodes I knew whomever was ahead 2-1 after the third match would be the winner................


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> Still disappointed about knowing the winner in advance though. I setup a season pass so I would not miss an episode.


I'm surprised you could stay spoiler-free this long. It was so TOM in all the media coverage that it would have been impossible for me to stay spoiler free more than 24 hours.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I'm surprised you could stay spoiler-free this long. It was so TOM in all the media coverage that it would have been impossible for me to stay spoiler free more than 24 hours.


I got spoiled in less than 1 hour, that to Entertainment Weekly's Facebook feed. The couldn't even post a neutral headlines like "See the results of tonight's Jeopardy". They posted Ken's name right in the headline announcing him the winner.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, I hurt myself on Tuesday, and when I went to the hospital on Wednesday, I was annoyed everyone gave away the ending. I thought they were talking about that day's episode, until I realize I didn't actually watch the Tuesday episode because I was in so much pain.

It's hard to avoid the spoilers when your news feed (not social media feed) was filled wtih "Ken is Greated of all Time!" on Google.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whenever there is a big "event", like this or some sports thing I have to mostly stay off the computer until I watch it, can't count how many times an event has been spoiled for me. Don't do the cell phone thing. The reason I waited so long to watch the last two episodes of GOAT was I knew whomever was ahead 2-1 after the third round would be the winner. I was pulling for Ken (you know he did not do well in that 500 Questions show, interesting show, wish it had not been cancelled) so I was glad he won. He just seems like the "nicest guy" of the trio. Just wish it had been a surprise, ie I did not know after the 3rd show..............


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This is amazing!

Gil Thorp by Neal Rubin and Rod Whigham for February 10, 2020 | GoComics.com


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

it was so weird to see jeopardy games not done in the same rhythm.. e.g. the first round was played in one tv show segment between commercials...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

mattack said:


> it was so weird to see jeopardy games not done in the same rhythm.. e.g. the first round was played in one tv show segment between commercials...


That's just continuing a proud tradition of the "daytime" and "nighttime" versions of a game show having different commercial break spots -- network daytime has long had more commercial time than network prime-time. The daytime version of "Wheel of Fortune" would sometimes have to take a commercial break in the middle of a round (with the contestants instructed to turn their backs so they couldn't spend the 90 seconds in the studio carefully examining the puzzle).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I guess I actually remember them turning their backs.

(though of course the regular Jeopardy is syndicated, not network.. this GOAT special run was ABC though.)


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

trainman said:


> That's just continuing a proud tradition of the "daytime" and "nighttime" versions of a game show having different commercial break spots -- network daytime has long had more commercial time than network prime-time. The daytime version of "Wheel of Fortune" would sometimes have to take a commercial break in the middle of a round (with the contestants instructed to turn their backs so they couldn't spend the 90 seconds in the studio carefully examining the puzzle).


I'm sure that "Sale of The Century" had the same formatting for daytime and syndication during it's 2 years in prime access in 85-86. I do remember on "Price is Right" for their prime time specials in 86, there was no commercial between the third pricing game and the first Showcase Showdown, between the sixth pricing game and the second Showcase Showdown, or during the Showcase.(not only that, but Bob Barker and Rod Roddy wore tuxedos)


----------

